# Utilisation Numbers



## Hanky Moody (5 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, jaimerai avoir vos retours sur l'app Numbers. 

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Quel usage en faites vous ? Connaissez-vous des bons tutoriaux ?

Débutant avec, je la trouve un poil compliquée...


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Novembre 2011)

Numbers sur ipad (iphone ?) est...Minimaliste !
De ce fait je ne vois pas bien ce que tu y trouves de compliqué.
Pour quelqu'un qui pratiquerait Exel et vient d'un coup sur numbers/ipad...ça doit faire un choc ! car cette version (iPAd) est plus un pis aller qu'autre chose.
Le mieux est de pratiquer d'abord numbers sur le MAC et là, tu verras que ce logiciel a un coté graphique, mise en page et présentation plus (évolué) plaisant que exel.


----------



## Hanky Moody (5 Novembre 2011)

Justement je suis utilisateur d'Excel depuis de nombreuses années et du coup je ne trouve pas Numbers intuitif du tout. Probablement un manque de pratique mais pour le moment je galère & n'arrive pas à créer dans le genre des modèles fournis avec l'application tant au niveau pratique qu'esthétique. 

Je précise que je l'utilise sur iPad.


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Novembre 2011)

C'est bien ce que je te laissais comprendre: "numbers" sur ipad est un ersatz de tableur...(Je vais me faire des amis !) 
Si tu en as les moyens et si tu es sur MAC (je n'ai pas regardé ta config.) essaie donc numbers sur MAC et là tu verras ce dont il est capable.
Ceci étant dit, le tableur le plus complet est bien EXCEL !
PS: Je crois que j'avais oublié le "S" dans mon post précédent..."Loin des yeux et donc loin...."


----------



## breizh85 (6 Novembre 2011)

J'utilise depuis peu Numbers sur mac pour utilisation professionnelle et effectivement au début il faut un minimum d'adaptation (la présentation de la fenêtre est différentes entre autre) mais en utilisant l'aide de numbers et l'aide en ligne on s'y fait très vite. 
Franchement je préfère numbers que excel (avis personnel évidemment)

Par contre les version iphone ou ipad je ne les utilise pas, je ne saurais donc pas en parler.


----------



## Hanky Moody (8 Novembre 2011)

Bon petit retour aprés 2/3 jours d'essais. Finalement aprés avoir bcp tatonné, je commence à prendre mes marques et à prendre du plaisir en utilisant Numbers. 

Les différentes options ne sont pas trés évidentes à trouver mais une fois, le raisonnement de l'app compris, je vais aussi vite sur que sur Excel. 

Bref, pas déçu de mon investissement...


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Novembre 2011)

Ôte moi d'un doute:
Tu parles bien de l'Appli numbers pour ipad non ?...Car comme tu es dans la rubrique "Apple Store" à mon sens (et à celui du Forum) il ne peut s'agir que de cela.
Et donc si au fur et à mesure de ton utilisation tu trouves cette appli intéressante: Tant mieux !
Mais n'oublions pas qu'au début tu la comparais avec Excel qui est un tableur pour PC et non pas pour tablette ! Et c'est donc pourquoi je te disais que numbers sur MAC était plus intéressant que sur iPad.


----------



## Hanky Moody (8 Novembre 2011)

Oui, je parle de la version Ipad. Pour faire qques tableaux avec formules pour automatiser le tout et y ajouter qqes graphiques pour égayer le tout, elle m'a l'air largement suffisante !

L'iPad, de par sa "non-complication" des taches (par rapport à un pc du moins) oblige à aller à l'essentiel & en ant que fainéant, cela me convient trés bien!


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Novembre 2011)

Eh bien donc, je suis heureux pour toi que cela te convienne et je te souhaite de bons moment avec cette appli.


----------

